# What is the best way to remove original lettering?



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

I kitbash two Aristo 40' cars into a 52' and a 28' and when the two longer sills are put together a lot of the road marks and lettering is the same. I've scraped some off but it is a very finicky task and I was wondering if someone has a suggestion on a sure fire method to remove the lettering and leave the paint underneath intact?

Thanks,
Keith Stratton
KD Rail


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have successfully used brake fluid to remove factory lettering. Dip a Q-tip into a bottle of brake fluid and gently rub it over the lettering you want to remove. Then with a paper towel gently wipe it off. If left too long it may attack the underlying paint. I have not tried it on decals, but most cars are stamped with paint not decals.

Chuck


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Chuck, I'll give it a try.

Keith


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Lettering is pad printed on the car. Printed...a key term. The lettering is INK...not paint. So, the solvents one uses are the ones that dissolve INKs...and there are a lot...alcohol being a principle one. If you're lucky, you can dissolve the ink off a car without it dissolving the paint underneath. So...the trick is to find the right ink solvent for the particular car's lettering ink. And that's just a series of tests you run with a cue tip.


Ink is a stain dissolved in something. Paint is a suspension of color in something. If you Google ink, you'll learn a lot about the kinds of solvents used for inks...and they're NOT like solvents used for paints...so do NOT think paint thinner, acetone, etc. Me..I'd start with isopropl alcohol...and then move to other alcohols...even good vodka.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Vodka? 

Mikey you don't really expect us to believe you would ever waste good vodka on removing letters do ya?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have found that if you do not use sand paper, which will ruin the paint underneath, you will remove the lettering with solvents, but what is left is, which look and feels like a ghosting of the lettering left behind.
If you repaint you will still see the old kinda raised or what ever after the lettering is gone.....600 grit wet and dry will take all that off, but if not careful will also remove the paint underneath...

I have found no real great way to do so unless I sand and repaint..I have tried all the ways, some stated work some do not, and some not so good.


Bubba


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've tried all the above which will work on different compamies trains. Bubba's is the one I use the most. Sand off and repaint. I start with 240 wet/dry to get the top layer strarted, then move to 400, then 600 and finish with 1500.

I've found there's is no real one step answer.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

These days, when we say ink, we think "inkjet". So, some info in case the lettering is glycol-based, as most inkjet inks have been: 

As a former dealer in inkjet refills (no longer a very profitable field), I advised customers to soak clogged printheads in a 50-50 solution of ammonia and water. You might want to try ammonia as a solvent. 

Hey, you never know. 

JackM


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had good results with Super Clean degreaser.

http://tjstrains.com/154/removing-l...-decals-b/

Best,
TJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used Solve Set with great susses. Apply to the area that needs to be removed and then use a pencil eraser that is course and rub the area. It takes a couple of applications but it gets rid of the lettering and leaves the paint. Later RJD


----------

